# I am looking for a security camera how to



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi I am looking for a security camera cheap but good .I need to to keep an eye on my backyard from the outside at night mostly.What would I need ,and the best way to hook it up,via computer or vcr ,etc.

thks


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.harborfreight.com/weatherproof-security-camera-with-night-vision-47546.html
is a $25 security camera you can hook to a TV or tape- I can't vouch for quality-but at that price it might be a useful test. Note you can download the owners manual aand revieew whether it would suit your needs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Personally, I'd be looking for IP connected cameras, either wired or wireless. You can run a utility on your computer that only records when there is movement sensed, keeps you from having to scan through gigabytes of still images.


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

THks for replies which ip camera should I look into? Really don't know where to start.Thks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I have no direct experience with them, but I know I've read a lot about the capabilities. I have a simple Trendnet IP camera that I've tinkered with here, it actually works pretty well.

You need to detail what the requirements are, specifically do you want night vision, continuous recording or just on motion detection, length of time for data retention, etc. I'm assuming you aren't going to sit up all night and monitor the camera, right?


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

Thks for reply I want mostly night but also some daytime .I don't want to stay up all night but want to catch whoever is in the yard at night and should not be there.Just don't know what is best.
Aby ideas?
Thks


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

anyone 
how about this
http://www.thesource.ca/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&product=Lw1001&catalog=Online&tab=1#more


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's simply a wireless camera that goes back to a composite video feed. I think you want TCP/IP camera (possibly wireless) for your application. That camera would require a special video input board at least.


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

OK still don't know where to go from here ,any ideas , i'd appreciate it.Thks


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

How about this as an idea, don't know how legit the site is but the camera is the idea you're saying.Thks
http://www.chinavasion.com/product_...one-ip-security-camera-wifi-dvr-night-vision/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it all sounds nice, the key would be the capability of the software. You probably want software that only records when there is movement I would imagine. I don't know that the software with this camera offers that capability.


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought also of that but if not I would have to record a certain amount of hourswith a vcr I would guess? Any other ideas pls Thks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, typically security cameras either record at a slow frame rate or just when motion is sensed. Otherwise, there would be a LOT of boring time when nothing was happening when you're reviewing the security tape. 

I'd also want mine recording to a hard disk, I don't like the idea of swapping tapes all the time. You can have a disk with a set amount of buffer space continually record and just write over the oldest data. That would allow you to have a week or so of data and just automatically overlay it when the disk is full.


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

Thks for reply ,now all I need is to go to a good site where these things like security cams are sold.I've been looking ,and they are hard to find, any good sites for this? Thks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never been in the market, so I don't have any places in mind. Of course, where you live in the world will figure into this too.


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm still looking , I was told by a friend to try costco ,he got a set there that works well .A wireless set with 4 cams for 200$.I looked and it is nowhere to be found, but he had bought this 2 yeras ago.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, since I'm a member of Costco, I happen to remember that rig. It was strictly a camera setup that showed real-time video, no recording function of any kind. It also was standard video, for your application you'd probably be better off with IP connected cameras.


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

What would u suggest JohnWill?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Like I said, I have never been in the market for this kind of setup.

Something like this might do the trick: http://www.lightinthebox.com/Waterp...ith-WIFI-and-Night-Vision-QW124-_p118497.html


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Linksys make an IP webcam. It is IR night as well. The utilities allow motion detection etc. I've got one here (maybe for sale) got it from Amazon. It was about £100 (refurbished).
I set one up in a local store some time ago.


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

OK Dave u have any pics or links to ur cam and how much if u were to sell it? Thks


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Look up wvc54gca-rm
Mine has only been used for test. It would cost about £76.00 plus shipping from the UK.
You may well be able to get one cheaper.(shipping free).


----------



## lookerbooker (Sep 11, 2010)

Thks dave I took a Look and it does not seem like the camera is for outside or good for semi- darkness outside, _I might be wrong.Thks_


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is not designed for outside, but does work at very low light levels.
I set it up looking through a window.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

A few thoughts from someone who works in CCTV...

"Cheap but good" is non-existent in this industry. The SkyNet and Opcon cameras linked to are, frankly, cheap junk. Most of these cameras with built-in IR use it as a cheap hack around the fact that the cameras really have NO low-light performance. (BTW, the one the OP linked to at chinavasion.com, and the one JohnWill linked at lightinthebox.com, are the same camera).

Pointing a camera through a window will give even worse results - not only will you get reflections on the glass at night from any light inside, but the IR LEDs will reflect off the glass as well, and effectively fog out the picture. You definitely want something designed for outdoors.

Your best bet is a good day/night camera... like this one: http://www.surveillance-video.com/vbm-24vf.html. We use a version of this camera (in a slightly different enclosure) as our "standard" analog camera. They're IP66 rated weatherproof, vandal-resistant, work on both 12VDC and 24VAC power, and have great low-light performance.

Instead of IR, add a motion-activated floodlight to the area. Not only will it give a better picture (IR just produces monochrome images and glowing eyes), but if you're worried about intruders, a bright light snapping on when they're lurking about will usually just scare them off... or at least tends to make them look up at the light, and hence the camera.


----------

